# Kim K.....Hot or Soooo Not?



## BeneBaby (Aug 14, 2007)

Same program over and over. Tight dress, low cut, pushed up boobs...and her signature pose......





That butt can't be for real??? Although....it does look a little lumpy here?
Sorry Kim....You are soooo over the top and Not Hot.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yuck! Soooo not for sure!


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 14, 2007)

Good lord, if she farted she'd break this dress......lmao


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 14, 2007)

What's with the pose... Leave a little bit for the imagination.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

Hate it! Her butt looks nasty. She is a gorgeous girl but sometimes I think she thinks she can get away wearing anything.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 15, 2007)

Is that all she has in her closet are skin tight dresses!! This ***** is so overrated, but she still looks hot in my opinion.

I wish I was her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry Kim....You are soooo over the top and Not Hot.
Ditto... I've personally never seen what's so special about her.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 15, 2007)

geez she is a pretty girl but god damn put that arse away!!!

i love her hair tho


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 15, 2007)

wait. is that @$$ for real? i saw another picture, and her butt looked like that, and I thought the picture was just photoshopped or something.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 15, 2007)

What the ass!?

Soooo not.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Definitely a NO from me! lol.

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wait. is that @$$ for real? i saw another picture, and her butt looked like that, and I thought the picture was just photoshopped or something. She has butt implants. So it kind of depends on your definition of "real". lol!


----------



## Lia (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *delidee32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good lord, if she farted she'd break this dress......lmao



LMAO! Indeed!


----------



## macface (Aug 15, 2007)

her butt is to big but she really pretty.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont see whats so great about her. I dont even think shes pretty. She needs to go away for a bit.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

pretty big butt!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely a NO from me! lol.


She has butt implants. So it kind of depends on your definition of "real". lol!

srsly? i mean some slim women have a big butt...like lil kim before the plastic surgery


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely a NO from me! lol.


She has butt implants. So it kind of depends on your definition of "real". lol!

i really did not know this. Why would a girl that skinny want a butt THAT big. It makes her look hideous. i think they went overboard.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 15, 2007)

LMAO or laughing her arse off? ha ha she is such a pretty thing but her bum is way too HUGE for her!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 15, 2007)

Has the butt implant thing been confirmed?

She has a pretty face, but I'm tired of seeing her in the same basic outfit and pose all the time.


----------



## Nox (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has the butt implant thing been confirmed? Yep. There are before and after pics floating all over the internet if you look for them. Personally, a person that was not born with a big butt should not have it implanted, it just looks "off"... the incongruent, non-blending back curvature just gives it dead away... especially when she was known as "Kim Kard-no-ass-ian" before.


----------



## Annia (Aug 15, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHAhahahahaahahaha......

that sum it up?






Definitely a no.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 15, 2007)

I think they painted a beautiful color on her.

Oh, wait... Thats a dress? Ummmm, no.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice colour but it's too tight.


----------



## angellove (Aug 15, 2007)

Not!


----------



## monniej (Aug 15, 2007)

you can tell that girl is proud of that butt! i must admit she does look a bit out of proportion! maybe smaller booty implants would have worked better! lmao~ (pardon my pun!)


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 15, 2007)

I really like that color blue but omg her ass is huge!


----------



## Karren (Aug 15, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwww

Karren


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

*yawn* She always looks the same, tight dress, big ass...blah, blah, blah. WHY is she famous? LMAO...I guess cause we keep talking bout her. I really don't know what the deal is with her booty, around my way and in my family, it's the norm....LOL. All you have to do is watch a couple of music video's there are a million and one Kim K's walking around.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Aug 15, 2007)

What is she famous for? We don't get much mention of her in the UK Ive only seen her on E!.. I think she looks to try hard.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 15, 2007)

omg..could her butt be any bigger? lol This is such an unflattering outfit for her.. like all her others.


----------



## Manda (Aug 15, 2007)

Not


----------



## Salope (Aug 16, 2007)

She goes to show you money can't buy class.


----------



## ivette (Aug 16, 2007)

it looks too tight on her


----------



## farris2 (Aug 16, 2007)

thats awful


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 16, 2007)

her butt is the other man made thing astronauts are able to see from outer space.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont see whats so great about her. I dont even think shes pretty. She needs to go away for a bit. Amen Sister!!!!


----------



## babyangel (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they painted a beautiful color on her.
Oh, wait... Thats a dress? Ummmm, no.

Lol. You're too funny. I like the royal blue shade. 

Babyangel


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2007)

She needs a butt reduction =)

She is good looking though, but that dress is skanky.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 17, 2007)

Such a skank.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 18, 2007)

does she had a pillow stuffed up there?


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 18, 2007)

not!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2007)

Not...She looks pretty much the same every time I've seen her; I think it's getting kinda boring. Her hair always looks nice though.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow. thats all I have to say...Wow...and not in a good way, either


----------



## chocobon (Aug 19, 2007)

Ugh!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 19, 2007)

Her butt is fake, she admitted to it, it totally ruins her nice shape


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 20, 2007)

If her father were not Robert Kardashian(O.J. defense attorney), RIP, she would probably be a famous video vixen. She looks like so many of them.

AskMen.com - Kim Kardashian


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 20, 2007)

and why is she famous?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 20, 2007)

ok what exactly is SHE famous for now? (i can see why she's friends with paris) and oh yeah that lump on her ass...soooo not hot!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 20, 2007)

i think she's a really pretty girl. i just don't like the humongous butt of hers.


----------



## Negritablack (Aug 21, 2007)

Her butt is so fake.


----------

